# Not under the Christmas Tree



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

But I have some fond memories of my boy underneath the Christmas tree


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

What a sweey boy. Sorry you are without a golden this holiday season but so glad you have one coming. When is gotcha day?


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

January 31st  Yours is coming up pretty quick lucky you.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Melakat said:


> But I have some fond memories of my boy underneath the Christmas tree


What a beautiful photo, thinking of you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So true*



Melakat said:


> The best gifts in life will never be found under a Christmas tree, those gifts are friends, family, children, pets (especially Golden ones) & the one you love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, so, true!!!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Your picture gave me goose bumps. What a precious face.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just wanted to say that I am thinking of you as I know how much you must be missing your beautiful Oakley. Christmas without your golden is so tough  This time 3 years ago we had just found out exactly how ill Daisy was and we spent our entire Christmas with her at the vets.

The photo of Oakley under the tree is precious, I bet he had so much fun at Christmas with your family! He will be really proud that you're opening your hearts to another little one in the new year. When we were waiting for Sammy's gotcha day this time 2 years ago people said that a golden pup was the best heart healer. I didn't believe it, but then we picked the little bundle of energy up from the breeder and it didn't take long at all for him to win us over...

Oakley will live forever in your heart and he'll be watching over you and your new little one.


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

*Can't get over it*

Really nice photo


----------

